
Securing an IoT Device Is Easier Than You Think – By Buglab on Ethereum - cryptobubble
https://blog.buglab.io/securing-an-iot-device-is-easier-than-you-think-c9c9898a83d2
======
cryptobubble
BugLab is a cybersecurity crowdsourcing platform built on Ethereum.

Buglab helps you discover vulnerabilities of your websites, mobile apps, IoT
devices and Smart Contracts, by challenging the community of hand selected
security researchers through a contest.

Challenge yourself to find vulnerabilities in Buglab hosted contests and get
rewarded. The team is looking for talented Web, mobile and IoT devices
security researchers to join us.

Check out [https://buglab.io](https://buglab.io) for the whitepaper.

